# Horrible Birds Nest



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking for any tips when casting my daiwa sha50. I don't think it's me because the line stops mid-flight as if the lines all knotted up and gets into a horrible birds nest. I spent more time fixing my reel than fishing today. Maybe I should re-spool? I'm using 30lb Big game. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel your frustration. Can you give us some more details on when and how? Is it early in the cast or later in flight? It is probably something in your technique, but definitely give the reel a good inspection. Sometimes, going back through and setting the reel up again will reset your thumb as well.

I wouldn't re-spool just yet unless the line has become severely kinked or damaged at the point of the birdsnest.

A backup reel in the truck can keep a bait in the water when the other isn't casting as well. About a month ago, I really shanked one with a Daiwa 27 (I cast a lot like I golf...). The shock leader broke off at the knot to the main line and my rig went sailing for the horizon right from the start of the cast. I was watching it fly away when I realized that I was hearing a whirring sound. I glanced down and realized that the spool was still spinning. About 200 yards of braid unwound inside the reel. It looked like a chia pet. I swapped the reel and kept fishing. Later, on a day when I got the kids down for naps, I was able to get it un-done and re-spooled. What a mess.


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

It happens about mid flight. I was using a 3 oz weight with some cut bait. If I spray some reel magic on the line before I cast its fine but once it dries the bird nest start again. What exactly do you mean by re-setting my reel? Thanks for the help.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I occasionally loosen everything on the reel that I can (drag, spool tension, etc.) and then re-set it to where it needs to be. I find that if I have to think about how the reel works, then I am more likely to calm down and make a smooth cast. For me, it's kind of like backing off and re-doing my grip when the golf shot doesn't feel right.

I have never used reel magic, so I am not sure how that plays into this. But, if it leaves any residue in the line, that might explain the mid flight jam ups. I'm going to bail on this one and wait for someone who knows more.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Without watching you cast, it's impossible to know what you're doing wrong.

First, the reel has two brakes inside that you should have installed when you bought it. There would have been two different color tiny plastic tubes in the box. You have to install one pair of them inside the reel.

Second, the reel has a tension adjustment knob on it that tightens or loosens the spool tension. Getting the reel adjusted to your liking is a trial and error thing.

Third, you have to thumb the reel as you cast. If you're casting, and just taking your thumb completely off the spool, that's your problem.

Casting conventional reels takes practice. I suggest you start with lob casts and just get slowly more aggressive as you gain control. Bumping your weight up to 5 or 6 oz will help, too. Before you know it you'll be slinging with the best of them.

The Daiwa Sealine-X reels are some of the easiest conventional reels to cast. You should be able to master it pretty quickly.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Well said, cant really add to that. I have two Daiwa Sealine sha50s and both are spooled with 30lb mono. I use a 5 or 6 oz spider weight. When i first got them they were already used but i still had to adjust the spool tensioner knob on the side to adjust the reel to fit my casting style. Don't give up on them. Practice and they will soon become your favorite reels.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Put magnets inside. Earth magnets


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I think I know my problem now. I never installed the breaks when I bought the reel....wow!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dont hold me to this as I dont have a daiwa, but I think Nick at Breakaway recomends the red brake blocks...
I'm sure other owners will chime in...


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Without watching you cast, it's impossible to know what you're doing wrong.
> 
> First, the reel has two brakes inside that you should have installed when you bought it. There would have been two different color tiny plastic tubes in the box. You have to install one pair of them inside the reel.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys I won't be able to do anything for now because I'm vacationing in SPI and the breaks are in Houston.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

edjr said:


> Thanks a lot guys I won't be able to do anything for now because I'm vacationing in SPI and the breaks are in Houston.


You don't need the brakes to be able to cast the reel, just use the tension adjustment and a little more thumb.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

crank down the spool tensioner, cast a heavier weight, cast slower and lob the bait... you will suprise yourself with the distance on a soft lob and heavy weight if you have a decent rod

as you get better you can back off the tensioner and definitely install the brakes when you get home


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get a little squirt bottle and put a big shot of dish soap in it, then fill w water, soak the mono every time before you cast


handy around the camp as well


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

Ditto on the magnets. I've been using a self magged SHA 50 for about 4 years now. Magging one is very easy. You do have to get rid of the breaks, then epoxy a small non-stainless washer to the inside of the left side plate, then stick a rare earth magnet on it. Play around with different sizes until you find the one that gives you the right amount of control. I've got mine spooled with 500 yds 50# Power Pro plus a top shot of 40# mono and a shock leader. I'm able to throw a 6oz weight + large bait around 100 yds. I also have a non-magged Diawa Saltist 50 that so far I'm able to throw OK with the factory breaks. If I start having problems with it I won't hesitate to mag it. Both these reels are on the heavy Ocean Master 12 footers.

THC


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Although magging is an alternative for some reels, IMO there is no reason to have to mag an SHA. They are the smoothest reels I've used in my years of surf casting. Put the brakes in, play around with the tension knob, learn how to thumb the reel, and nobody should have trouble casting one of them.

There is no conventional reel that is backlash proof, but the SHAs come very close.


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel your pain... be gentle. Most often you can tell when you are getting that overrun and you can minimize it. I think kinking the line by being too rough trying to pull a nest loose is bad because it makes angles that make overruns more likely to make a stuck mess. 

Another way to think about it is like untangling a chain, necklace or even big chain. If you pull tight it gets more difficult to untangle.

"Loose is the way to go in some things in life." --TheAnt

Most of mine occur when I pivot into the wind and forget to alter my form and spool tension. I usually realize it soon enough to thumb that puppy and minimize the damage.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bigfost said:


> Although magging is an alternative for some reels, IMO there is no reason to have to mag an SHA. They are the smoothest reels I've used in my years of surf casting. Put the brakes in, play around with the tension knob, learn how to thumb the reel, and nobody should have trouble casting one of them.
> 
> There is no conventional reel that is backlash proof, but the SHAs come very close.


X100!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

jc said:


> crank down the spool tensioner, cast a heavier weight, cast slower and lob the bait... you will suprise yourself with the distance on a soft lob and heavy weight if you have a decent rod
> 
> as you get better you can back off the tensioner and definitely install the brakes when you get home


I'll have to try this as I sometimes have problems with castings a double drop of two pieces of cut bait. I think the problem may be trying to get the bait as far out as possible and not letting the rod do the work. The tension knob should be adjusted so the bait slowly drops. With a lot of weight you often have to really crank down on the knob.


----------

